# What Can I Do With His Mouth?



## htse (Jan 25, 2011)

what should i do? i have triple sulfa and some instant ocean salt.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

You're on the right track with the idea of adding salt to the water (might want to bump up the temp too). But I'm not sure if Instant Ocean is the same as basic Aquarium salt. I'll let a senior jump in here in a bit, but from my own research plain aquarium salt is just salt. But marine salt has other ingredients added for Marine setups like calcium, magnesium, and some others. Might want to double check on that before adding any.


----------



## htse (Jan 25, 2011)

Where can i buy the salt that u're talking about??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

htse said:


> Where can i buy the salt that u're talking about??


LFS. You can also use things like kocher or pickling salt just make sure its non iodized and no anti caking agents. Any pure NaCl is good. At a lfs you should be able to get a small cardboard box of salt for a few dollars.

I wouldn't use IO as it is a mixture of things for marine tanks not fw. Im not certain but I have heard it may contain some buffers too.

If you just bump the temp up a bit it should heal pretty fast anyways.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

what is that? a fungus?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Add Melafix... It works great!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Is that just a missing piece of flesh from the bottom lip/chin? If so, that will heal up just fine regardless... but some salt and melafix might help speed it up... either ways should be fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Bacon Of Time said:


> what is that? a fungus?


 It just looks like a scrape.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> what is that? a fungus?


 It just looks like a scrape.
[/quote]
IMO it doesnt look like a scrape it looks bigger to me. I say add some melaflex aquarium salt and bump the temp up to around 85. You can purchase all that at a petco near u


----------

